# For Motor Racing Fans



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

I went to Mosport last Sunday for the Canadian round of the American LeMans Series.

You can check out the 241 photos I took here:

http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/Martin_Thoene/American LeMans Series Mosport 2010/

If you click on Slideshow you can sit back and enjoy.

Here's a few examples.............























































Martin.


----------



## Bio-Gold (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome pictures. Glad to see theres some car fanatics on here


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Great picks Martin!


----------

